# Three crazyyyy kitties



## 3felines (Jun 20, 2010)

So I'm new here and I have three cats. Checkers is the oldest, she's hitting eleven this year, part Maine **** Cat. Then we have Grady, five years old, he's the classic mutt and he's overweight. Then Athena, out newest addition, found in a wal mart parking lot, shes around six or seven months old.

Checkers:

























































Grady:

























































































Athena:

















































































=)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful cats!


----------



## morgana24 (Jun 20, 2010)

Your kitties are gorgeous!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful kitties! It was so good of you to take in the one found in a Walmart parking lot. I love hearing about people like you who step up.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful! :luv


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Very lovely cats. Checkers has pretty face and a gorgeous tail, Grady is handsome, and Athena has attractive coloring.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Cute cats!! :luv


----------



## 3felines (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks! 

jusjim, Checkers is the queen of our house. She knows she's the oldest and knows that she looks like a queen so she acts like one. When she got spayed we had all the nurses there looking at her commenting on how she wasn't full blooded Maine **** but she had such a thick mane and a fluffy tail, plus she's a female and according to them females don't have big manes like males have (not to sure about that one, never looked it up) but they were impressed by her. I've got newer pictures I'm trying to get off my camera now, so new pictures soon =)


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

3felines said:


> Grady:


Grady could be my Smokey's big brother! :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv


----------



## 3felines (Jun 20, 2010)

my4kitties, yay for grey cats! :luv 

Well some new videos I thought I'd share. New pictures are in a new thread titled life lessons, beauty tips, and survival skills =)

First video
Checkers vs. Catnip toy

Second Video
Grady vs. Big paper


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Yay for gray kitties is right!! For comparison, I'm posting pictures of my Smokey alongside pictures of your Grady. Tell me that they could be brothers...and even though I don't have any pictures of it, Smokey also has a white patch of fur on his chest and on his belly.

Grady:








Smokey:









Grady:








Smokey:









Grady:








Smokey:









Smokey is my special needs kitty. He tested positive for both FIV and FeLV. He's currently in foster care, but he will be back home with me once my other 3 cats get their second vaccination for FeLV. I can't wait, cuz I miss my booboo and it's been almost 6 months since I've seen him.


----------



## 3felines (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I love the comparison photos, thanks for posting those. It's crazy how similar they look. Smokey's even got the narrow nose/mouth like Grady does =) anddd, awww. I hope you get to see him soon. I can't imagine one of my cats being gone for 6 months. I wouldn't know what to do!


----------



## nmulder33 (Jun 27, 2010)

Ah, they are so cute!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

3felines said:


> Oh my gosh! I love the comparison photos, thanks for posting those. It's crazy how similar they look. Smokey's even got the narrow nose/mouth like Grady does =) anddd, awww. I hope you get to see him soon. I can't imagine one of my cats being gone for 6 months. I wouldn't know what to do!


I can't wait to see him. When he left, he still had his tom cat "jowls"...meaning his face was rounder because he hadn't been neutered until I took him to the vet on Dec. 23, 2009. I wonder if the jowls are still there, or did they go away since his "equipment" was removed.


----------



## 3felines (Jun 20, 2010)

oh I can't imagine going six months. Grady has noticeable jowls and he was neutered at five months old. Gosh, I hope you get to see him soon!


----------



## AlanaHudson (May 13, 2010)

OMG they are so adorable!! Athena looks exactly like a cat I know as Butterscotch!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Love them all. But really love the fluffy black/white one


----------

